# noise at 140 plus k



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody have any problems with a noise coming from the dash area when doing speeds in excess of 140 k per hour? Also seems to do it when it is windy out. This is on a 2005 x trail le.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

It's probably the Highway Angels telling you to slow down :crazy:


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree. Slow down for all of our sakes. I hope you don't travel anywhere near my friends or family members. If you're going to be this stupid do it away from us.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, before you lynch the guy, and at the risk of getting off-topic I'll say this: I occasionally hit 140kph in our X-Trail and don't really consider it to be a big deal. Mind you, I would never do it with my daughter in the vehicle so I suppose I'm not THAT comfortable with it. And ya, I realise he said "in excess of". By how much I'm not sure so maybe we should keep the lynch rope handy after all.
That being said, tractor trailers routinely travel at 120kph on the 400 series highways.
A 100kph limit is too low. It's at the point now that if you're driving at the limit you're pretty much a hazard. Virtually everyone "speeds" these days. Technically, I break the law by "speeding" each and every time I get behind the wheel. 5 over, 10 over, whatever. Am I a bad driver? Am I a bad person? I don't think so, but no one ever does do they?
I think the limits are intentionally kept unrealistically low just so the police can (if they so choose) pull virtually anyone over at any time and give them a ticket. It's a cash grab.
Ya, ya, ya, speed kills, right? Well, I'm of the mind that our roads would be a heck of a lot safer if the limits were raised to 120kph and actually ENFORCED. 100kph is a joke. How much more capable and safer are today's vehicles from the ones 30 years ago to which these limits applied? 
Just my 2 cents. I'd be curious to see what some of our Non-Canadian memebrs think about this.

As for the dash noise, I have not noticed it. But if it is indeed a dash noise, what would wind conditions have to do with it?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*140km*

I don't like that number.... two months ago... QPF (Quebec Police Force) $585 ticket 6 demerits and I am fighting it... it was visual, not radar!

Stephen

DON'T SPEED (at least in Quebec)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL... I have to...*


*IT's your wife!*



 



norco2 said:


> Anybody have any problems with a noise coming from the dash area when doing speeds in excess of 140 k per hour? Also seems to do it when it is windy out. This is on a 2005 x trail le.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

In that case, I think I HAVE noticed that noise. Only mine is present at virtually all speeds. It get louder and more annoying as speed increases. But it does seem to go away as I turn the stereo up and up and up...
I think I need a louder stereo.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

does anyone think it's to do with the sunroof area? I notice the exact same noise...it's annoying loud high pitch noise...and happens around the 130km mark and when windy


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

norco2 said:


> Anybody have any problems with a noise coming from the dash area when doing speeds in excess of 140 k per hour? Also seems to do it when it is windy out. This is on a 2005 x trail le.



My Mk1 diesel is fine cruising at 130kph (legal in France on pay motorways) for hours, the only "bad"noise is as described elsewhere coming from the sunroof area, certainly nothing from the dash.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Just my 2 cents. I'd be curious to see what some of our Non-Canadian memebrs think about this.


Well... it's something that always arouses strong feelings. 

The upper limit in the UK is one of the lowest in Europe at 70mph/112kph. In reality this isn't enforced on 'motorways' and most people cruise at around 80mph/130kph. My 6 speed diesel cruises very quietly at that speed. Accidents on motorways are relatively rare. 

In Germany there isn't a limit on some autobahns but they recommend 130kph. I think some upper limit makes sense because it's less the speed that matters in a modern car but the speed differential between the fastest and the slowest.

As you say, cars and tyres have improved a lot over the years and I've still got a 17 year old hot hatch that I used to drive at 200kph in Europe but, with very little crash protection, I'd be wary of doing that in it today. It's stable enough though. I remember driving cars with cart springs before that that were hard to keep in a straight line at 100/160 and without so much as a seat-belt.

When I first started driving there were no speed limits on major roads in the UK and they were first introduced as a fuel-saving measure during one of the middle-east conflicts. They found that accidents were less often fatal and the temporary limits became permanent. (There were also some well-publicised incidents when cars were reported as being test-driven on a major motorway at 200mph/320kph when most cars could barely manage half that.)

Generally speaking I don't think there's any real line where speed becomes dangerous. Have a man with a red flag walking in front and the risks are minimal but it's also a fact life that the faster you're travelling the more it hurts when you hit something. It's just a question of where you choose to draw that line.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Back to the noise issue ... are there any roofracks on the vehicle Norco?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

With a name like Norco I'd wager he's a bike guy so...


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

No dash noise @ 140+ kmph, but we don't got freezing temps.

We got "high speed" roads here.


----------



## ydnar (Oct 22, 2007)

norco2 said:


> Anybody have any problems with a noise coming from the dash area when doing speeds in excess of 140 k per hour? Also seems to do it when it is windy out. This is on a 2005 x trail le.


Norco, did you find out what cause that high picthing noise ??
I have a same problem . when doing 120 k/hour an up
Mine is x trail 2006 xe. I took it to dealer, they said ,its the tire (dunlop). If you find out the problem and fix it, I will really appreciate , if you let me know, thanks


----------



## bobs69 (Aug 9, 2009)

If they raised the limit and actually had a visible police force that you knew was out there then there wouldn't be a need to ticket. But since it's an income they'll keep hiding in the grass waiting to get someone.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, another Zombie thread. Quick shoot it in the head!!!


----------



## lawi_77 (Nov 3, 2009)

*having the same noise issue*

I have a 2006 x-trail with only 76,000km on it and since the day I drove it home I've had this sound. I get it when i reach 110km and over... the other day it started doing it to me at 100km. It comes and goes but sometimes will last about 10 mins or so. The easiest way to describe it is that it sounds like squeeky bicycle breaks being applied. It sounds like it's coming from the dash and definetly not the roof... I talked to the dealership and they can't duplicate it...
My quick fix at the moment has been turning the radio up extremely loud..but makes it difficult to have a conversation in the vehicle...
any other suggestions??


----------

